# Sound Problem in Toshiba L755 after upgrading to Win 10



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi;
I have problem with Toshiba Satellite L755-M1M3 sound driver after upgrading to Win 10, the sound is not working normally in YouTube or Facebook even when I play video files from my computer the is cut in the sound or the sound is going, I update the driver but not help, can you please help me, also I have Toshiba Backup files how can I restore it? 
Also I formatted my computer and installed fresh Windows 10 64bit not Fix.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does Toshiba offer Windows 10 drivers for this machine?

Uninstall the sound drivers and let Windows use the default ones. Does it work then?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I see you posted the same on the Toshiba EU forum and didn't get any response. I cannot find that specific model on any of the region-specific support websites, but having found it listed on a Vietnamese shopping site, I went ahead and searched for drivers on the S.E Asia and S. Asia site here https://pc.toshiba-asia.com/support/drivers. There are drivers for the collective L755 series, but only for Windows Seven.

Windows 10 is not supported on the L755 series models, as shown on the page here, and as such, there are no drivers released for Windows 10. If the generic Windows drivers are not working, you may have better luck with the Windows Seven 64-bit (Conexant Audio) drivers which you can try installing in compatibility mode.


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

Toshiba not offering driver for Windows 10 for this mode, also I Uninstall the sound drivers and let Windows use the default ones, but not fixed, and I contact Microsoft Community they don't have any solutions!!


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

I did that too but not fix!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You better revert to Windows Seven then (reset to factory state), or if you must use Windows 10 then you can use a USB sound card with external speakers or headphones. If you mainly use the internal speakers then you'll have to revert to Seven or you may be able to amplify audio volume using a sound enhancement program.


----------

